# 86 na fuel system system purge



## 86NARED128K (Feb 17, 2018)

Parked my 86na 10 yrs ago in my heated garage, ran fine then. Now it's time to get back on the road. Need advice on best approach to purge complete fuel system. Any help greatly appreciated.
Thanks Mike.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you mean by "purge," dump the old gas out of the tank so you can install fresh gas, you could remove the fuel pump or sender and siphon the old gas out of the tank. I would also replace the fuel filter.


----------



## 86NARED128K (Feb 17, 2018)

*86na fuel system purge*

I'm thinking more like from the injectors back. Need to know how to clear/purge the fuel lines and filters etc.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Only way to do that would be to remove the hoses at the engine bay and at the tank and use low pressure compressed air to blow the lines clear (I would remove and replace the fuel filter; they aren't expensive). Or, you could do the opposite and flush the line by disconnecting the line in the engine compartment and running the line into a container and cycle the key or jump the fuel pressure relay to have the pump push gas through the line. But, if your intentions are to remove all of the fuel out of the lines and leave them dry, then the first method I suggested is the only way that I know.


----------



## streetforce1 (Sep 13, 2017)

+1 ^^^^^, I've drained mine in the past by jumpering the fuel pump module relay and dumping the old/bad gas into gas container. It's probably not the best method, but my car didn't haven't any extra problems arise because of it afterward.


----------

